# Withdrawn for lack of interest



## Cygnus64 (May 23, 2014)

Interesting. Pretty much exactly what I expected. I reviewed *NINETEEN *member's mp3s. How many of them returned the favor? Zero. Point. Zero. 

I'm a pro, I can take it. Really. I don't feel dejected, trust me. It's more a commentary: There's a lot more to music than notes on a page, and 1s and Zeros in a hard drive. There's a lot more to making music than just salivating over the latest and greatest software that you can't afford. And I'm not talking about just the personal part or even networking or any social graces: there's no better way to learn. The younger ones just starting out should be glued to this sub-forum if they are actually serious about learning. Doesn't matter if you love the work or hate it, it's all part of the learning experience. 

For the record, this track had 3 pro violinists overdubbed 31 times. Yeah, not exactly an every day occurrence. And not just 3 violinists, it was 3 badass pro violinists playing a very difficult chart. It was heavily revised, so there were other parts with Session Strings Pro and maybe 6-7 violins mixed in. There were a lot of instances of Alchemy used as well. How many quasi-prog rock versions of Christmas songs have 31 overdubbed violins mixed with Alchemy samples?? I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess "one". 

Not everything has to be a one-chord cinematic thing with 6,000 kettle drums soaked in reverb.


----------



## Michio77 (May 30, 2014)

Hey! Do you mind putting the link here? I'd love to have a listen. Sounds interesting to me!


----------



## AC986 (May 30, 2014)

I try not to miss anyones. Stick it back up.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 30, 2014)

Cygnus64 @ Fri May 23 said:


> Interesting. Pretty much exactly what I expected. I reviewed *NINETEEN *member's mp3s. How many of them returned the favor? Zero. Point. Zero.
> 
> I'm a pro, I can take it. Really. I don't feel dejected, trust me. It's more a commentary: There's a lot more to music than notes on a page, and 1s and Zeros in a hard drive. There's a lot more to making music than just salivating over the latest and greatest software that you can't afford. And I'm not talking about just the personal part or even networking or any social graces: there's no better way to learn. The younger ones just starting out should be glued to this sub-forum if they are actually serious about learning. Doesn't matter if you love the work or hate it, it's all part of the learning experience.
> 
> For the record, this track had 3 pro violinists overdubbed 31 times. Yeah, not exactly an every day occurrence. And not just 3 violinists, it was 3 badass pro violinists playing a very difficult chart. It was heavily revised, so there were other parts with Session Strings Pro and maybe 6-7 violins mixed in. There were a lot of instances of Alchemy used as well. How many quasi-prog rock versions of Christmas songs have 31 overdubbed violins mixed with Alchemy samples?? I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess "one".



Dude - you sound offended. You shouldn't be. As of right now, there are 12 MC threads with 0 replies on the first three pages. It happens. Maybe your piece sucked balls? Maybe it was so awesome, that people are just speechless. Maybe many people enjoyed listening to it, and are either a) not the type to comment, or b) simply have nothing to say that they feel can help you in any way. In any event, you shouldn't get offended. 

Put it back up, and I promise to have a listen.



Cygnus64 @ Fri May 23 said:


> Not everything has to be a one-chord cinematic thing with 6,000 kettle drums soaked in reverb.



FYI, most of the music posted here is not a one-chord cinematic thing with 6,000 kettle drums soaked in reverb.

Cheers.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 30, 2014)

I never even saw the original post. Sometimes things fall between the cracks here... It just happens sometimes.


----------



## AC986 (May 30, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri May 30 said:


> As of right now, there are 12 MC threads with 0 replies on the first three pages.



Not anymore there isn't.


----------



## Resoded (May 30, 2014)

I wouldn't want people to feel obligated to comment on anything I do, or obligated to return my comments. But people are different and I can of course understand that you would want a certain give and take.

I'd love to give your track a listen, so please put it back up, but I can't promise to comment if I don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## AC986 (May 30, 2014)

Why does anything anyone says have to be useful?


----------



## RiffWraith (May 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri May 30 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > As of right now, there are 12 MC threads with 0 replies on the first three pages.
> ...



Man, you have to go and ruin everything - don't you? :lol:


----------



## rayinstirling (May 30, 2014)

Now this is just getting silly. You're knocking all the Commercial announcements off the first page. Stop it. :wink:


----------



## Resoded (May 30, 2014)

Adrian: Well what I would want to do is to come up with some wisdom that would help the composer with tweaking the current piece or to use for future work. If I can't do that then I hesitate to comment. I'm a beginner and don't have any wisdom yet so naturally I often hesitate to comment.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 30, 2014)

What Jeff and Brad said.


----------



## AC986 (May 30, 2014)

What Ray, Erik, Jeffrey and Mike said.


----------



## KEnK (May 30, 2014)

Cygnus64 @ Fri May 23 said:


> Interesting. Pretty much exactly what I expected. I reviewed *NINETEEN *member's mp3s. How many of them returned the favor? Zero. Point. Zero...


I see you joined in 2009 and have 131 posts as I write this.
It can take a long time to get noticed here.
The relationships between some individuals is long and involved.
If you rub someone the wrong way (as I have from time to time) you'll get ignored.

In my own case there are certain title words that cause me not to listen to a tune.
EPIC, trailer, dubstep, EDM, any fantasy references, or references to other works.
Christmas is also a word that causes me not to listen.

It's not personal.

I do listen to some works here but now only comment when I'm really moved.
There is no need for me to dis someone's efforts.

Perhaps bumping your thread and directly asking for commentary
would've been more productive that removing it.

k


----------



## AC986 (May 30, 2014)

Mike Marino @ Fri May 30 said:


> What Jeff and Brad said.



Hang on a second!! Who's Brad?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 30, 2014)

Before making a new thread about this, why didn't you simply write what most people do in this case?

Anyone?

You get comments after that.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 30, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri May 30 said:


> Mike Marino @ Fri May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > What Jeff and Brad said.
> ...



Ctrl + F


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 30, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Fri May 30 said:


> adriancook @ Fri May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Marino @ Fri May 30 said:
> ...



He's my boss... a real pain in the neck!


----------



## dcoscina (May 30, 2014)

Perhaps try SoundCloud or iCompositions. The latter always seems to garner some kind of feedback whenever I post there.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 30, 2014)

KEnK @ Fri May 30 said:


> In my own case there are certain title words that cause me not to listen to a tune.
> ...
> *Christmas* is also a word that causes me not to listen.



Same goes for me. It's nothing personal.


----------



## chillbot (May 30, 2014)

Well now you know how to get everyone's attention in the future. Now that you have everyone's attention I think you should stop being stubborn and repost your track.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 1, 2014)

840 views. So did someone listen? Surely one person could share your thoughts.

Or did nobody listen yet? Maybe its like one of those freeway accidents where everyone has to stop and get a look but nobody saw it happen.

Or maybe its like the mime in the forest....oh never mind.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 1, 2014)

I did not see it happen.

Usual ratio between views and posts in the members composition subforum is about 100:1. So if you pull your piece before 100 views it is statistically normal not to have any comments.

That being said it puzzles me too how much interest there is in the 'how can I spend my money' threads compared to the compositions themselves. It is a symptom of the general materialisation of the genre.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 1, 2014)

"to post or not to post" 

To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether ’tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, ’tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish’d. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there’s the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
etc....

such is the question...(Shakespeare's Hamlet )


----------



## rJames (Jun 1, 2014)

From now on, I'm labeling all of my compositions, "Withdrawn for lack of interest."


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 1, 2014)

rJames @ Sun Jun 01 said:


> From now on, I'm labeling all of my compositions, "Withdrawn for lack of interest."



:D :D :twisted: :mrgreen: 

That's what i always thought, titles sometimes is just even more important than the quality of the work itself...

As to my opinion, i always had the idea that because of how long this place has been existing, it would probably start off great, and then people would realize there is just too much stuff to listen to, and the irony is that because we're musicians, and we're so into this artform, we at the same simply prioritize what we listen to. I'm assuming if we were all John Williamses, there'd even be 172 pages of 0 replies...

I can understand the complain a bit, i guess you're on the right track "now"...


----------



## The Darris (Jun 2, 2014)

All I will say is that most MC posts go unanswered for awhile. Also, a lot of people (like myself...sadly) typically lurk through here via the "New Posts" page which is what is currently happening in the forum. MC posts will quickly get pushed out of that page due to new threads/Commercial forum comments bumping library threads. That is just the nature of the beast. The best is to just chill. You put yourself out there which is hard enough and even worse, you got nothing in return. Not everyone on here is a pro that can give you advice, if you are looking for people to tell you how good you are then you are posting for the wrong reasons. Keep that in mind. 

I feel I give good advice on people's pieces but I will also admit that I lack a professional level of mock-up capabilities. I am like you though, I consider myself a pro as I write music and get paid for it. What I write, the clients love (at least that is what they tell me... :oops: ). /end story.

Keep writing and keep sharing. Eventually you will get some interesting and helpful advice. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Lex (Jun 2, 2014)

I for one will admit that I don't listen to stuff in member's composition as much as I used to because there is too much material to go through and most of it I don't enjoy or find interesting. If the first 4-5 I listen to don't do anything for me I won't go on listening to more of them. By doing this I probably miss out on a few pieces that I would like, but on the other hand if something is really great it will usually create a buzz with the community and I'll see it as the post with lots of replies. 

Or maybe I'm wrong, am I missing on a lot of great music here because it gets lost in overwhelming number of posts with not so exciting composing?

I get the feeling that a lot of people have no internal filter on what to post and why. All of us write music every single day of the year, should we all post stuff every day? I know I posted my compositions 4 time in 9 years of being a member of this forum.

One thing I know for sure is that if you post some music and it gets 100 views and 0 replies you can be 100% certain that there is a 100 people out there who thought that what they just heard is not worth commenting, for one reason or another.

alex


----------



## Taisto (Jun 2, 2014)

The simple answer I've come up about this is that people just don't care. Especially the ones making music, they seem to be for most of the time absorbed in their own work. 

I've come to terms with this fact. I make music and if someone wants to listen to it then I am glad but if not, I won't be sad. 
At the risk of sounding offensive, I think it's pretty arrogant to complain about stuff like this. People do not care about the effort you put into your music, that is your part. Even if you had overdubbed a thousand violins it wouldn't make any difference. 
If something deserves attention, it will get attention. All you can do is expose it to the public. That be my opinion.


----------



## wesbender (Jun 2, 2014)

Lex @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> I get the feeling that a lot of people have no internal filter on what to post and why. All of us write music every single day of the year, should we all post stuff every day? I know I posted my compositions 4 time in 9 years of being a member of this forum.



I completely agree with this. 

I think an interesting idea that might go some way toward helping things could be to split up this section in two -- one for posting finished works that you just want to share and one for posting anything that you specifically are seeking feedback for: WIPs, stuff you're not totally confident/comfortable with, etc.

And this might rub some people the wrong way, but maybe even set a limit to making one thread per month (per person) in the 'finished compositions' section, so it becomes more of a 'showcase' area for people to show off the stuff they're most proud of, while also keeping it a very manageable place to go through and listen.

As it is though, it's just rather daunting coming into this section and trying to decide which thread to click on, which can be a real shame since there are certainly some gems in here that get pushed down and ultimately lost.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2014)

I listen to a lot of thing sthat get posted but it is my policy not to comment publicly. Occasionally if I hear something great, I will PM the person.

The main reason is that 85% of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic" with little or no harmonic interest or contrapuntal development, Zimmer-lite ostinatos, etc. so if I WERE to comment, I would be knocking stuff all the time, and I don't want to be that guy.

To the OP: You say you are a "pro." Just send them to others whose opinions have earned your respect.


----------



## NKM (Jun 2, 2014)

Long time lurker. 

It is hard to provide feedback without a context. The usual check out my film music and alink to an mp3 without the picture let alone the overlying form of the entire work, I just wouldn't have anything to say.If you want feedback, be specific. It takes energy and I wouldn't want to be harsh when the person is at a level were the feedback should be focused on certain elements.


----------



## jleckie (Jun 2, 2014)

If your a pro its hard to believe you'd really care about something like this.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 2, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 03 said:


> The main reason is that 85% of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic" with little or no harmonic interest or contrapuntal development, Zimmer-lite ostinatos, etc.



85% - where the heck do you come up with that #??? Take a look at the first two pages - about 85% of the postings are NOT what you describe - making: _The main reason is that *15%* of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic"..._ much more accurate.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason is that 85% of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic" with little or no harmonic interest or contrapuntal development, Zimmer-lite ostinatos, etc.
> ...



I could cite you 5-6 pieces I listened to over the last few weeks here that had 4-5 chords, mostly triads.

But fine, I will amend it to " much of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic" with little or no harmonic interest or contrapuntal development, Zimmer-lite ostinatos, etc."


----------



## clarkus (Jun 2, 2014)

Those accursed triads. They keep cropping up again and again, making money for people and laying waste to the ears of the unsuspecting masses.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2014)

clarkus @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> Those accursed triads. They keep cropping up again and again, making money for people and laying waste to the hears of the unsuspecting masses.



Yes and as we all know "making money " is the ultimate artistic arbiter. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## clarkus (Jun 2, 2014)

Mmm... not what I said, actually. Read back a few messages. "Ultimate artistic arbiter" is your language, not mine.

The fact that music making liberal use of triads continues to be a big part of what people are moved by and listen to is easy to observe.

"I like all kinds of music." Thelonious Monk (when asked)

"Be less critical, your pleasure will increase." Vladimir Horowitz

I think it's a scream that some poor sod felt he was being ignored on this Forum after submitting a piece for commentary. The response to that now has a word-count that rivals an investigative piece in the New Yorker. Even if most of it has nothing to do with his music.

But, really, I do stand by a composer's right to triads. They're handy little devils. Lots of excellent composers have employed them.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2014)

Love triads, use them myself but when that is pretty much the only harmonic language a composer has, it makes them musically crippled.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 2, 2014)

Cygnus64 @ Fri May 23 said:


> I How many quasi-prog rock versions of Christmas songs have 31 overdubbed violins mixed with Alchemy samples?? I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess "one".
> .




I'd guess everything recorded by the Trans Siberian Orchestra. But, I can't vouch for the Alchemy stuff. 

For whatever reason no one paid attention here. You shouldn't take it personally. Look on the bright side. You may have a future on public television. :wink:


----------



## KEnK (Jun 2, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jun 02 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason is that 85% of what gets posted here sounds roughly the same: big, noisy, "epic" with little or no harmonic interest or contrapuntal development, Zimmer-lite ostinatos, etc.
> ...


Hah!

I'll go you guys one better. :twisted: 
One of the 1st things my 1st composition teacher said to the class:

"95% of music is bad".

In my youthful naivete I was horrified.
Over time I came to agree w/ him.
Now I think he was wrong.

Now I think 99% of music is bad. :mrgreen: 

k


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 2, 2014)

KEnK @ Tue Jun 03 said:


> RiffWraith @ Mon Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 03 said:
> ...



Better than 100% :lol:


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 5, 2014)

Interesting topic. Like some other user here said: I wouldn´t go with that attitude to expect "that other user comment" the works. I see it more like that: Here is my work, please have a listen to it, and give some feedback, which is useful. For instance where I can improve things. 

Just to use it to get "exposition" is a kind of thing, which I don´t share really much. 

I listen to other works also and when I like something I or eben when I dislike it, I try to give a useful idea to improve it. 

In general I see Vi Control like that: Composers help other composers to explore new waters and strongen their craft. 

Thx, 

Alex


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't feel at all qualified to really comment on other people's production skills so rarely comment on that (I also think that people develop their own ears, tastes and production skills over time themselves).

But I respond to the music, and in cases where I feel moved to write something it is when I hear someone trying to sincerely express something. No matter where they are on their musical journey - be it a 'beginner' or 'seasoned pro' (whatever those terms mean) - I try and be encouraging.

Music is important. It can speak directly to someone's heart. And people here are trying to learn how to do it. I consider that, and anyone that sincerely tries to express themselves through music, to be worthy of great respect.

But I don't listen to everything of course. Like others here I know there are genres where I don't have much interest or much to say (the word 'Epic' usually makes me want to pass, or 'Trailer'). I have nothing against the genres themselves, but am not drawn to listen to them and have no professional experience of them, and so have nothing to offer.

Anyway, I'm rambling and am not sure what point(s) I'm trying to make so I will stop there


----------

